# Wanted: Clamp on downtube cable stops



## Chris-H (19 Jul 2012)

Cant find a uk stockist etc for the above,i've just got myself an old 80's steelie with downtube friction shifters,now i've never been a fan of these as the idea of trying to find a gear one handed at speed seems to indicate disaster not being far away.I have fitted some stem shifters i had in the spares drawer and i know i did have the cable stop too but alas its vanished.
So........does anyone have a bolt on downtube outer cable stop for sale please or know of somewhere i can get one?


----------



## Manonabike (20 Jul 2012)

Did you check SJS website? They are good with those difficult to find stuff


----------



## Chris-H (20 Jul 2012)

Just checked sjs out,cheers for that,however i cant seem to find any band on cable stops The original shifters were band on so theres no bosses or braze ons on the frame,i thought this would've been a simple thing to find but is proving anything but.


----------



## Ian H (20 Jul 2012)

The band on lever bosses should take normal cable stops with adjusters.


----------



## robgul (20 Jul 2012)

Get and old band-on lever set and some downtube stops (that SJS sell) - remove levers and then bolt the stops on with a thin headed bolt from the inside and a low-profile aeronut on the outside .. cut/file the bolt flush to to nut. That's it! Works well and looks fine - my solution on 2 or 3 of my bikes

Rob


----------



## Chris-H (21 Jul 2012)

Cheers for the info everyone,am now using my existing band with some new stops ordered from sjs


----------

